# What do you wear to bed?



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

I only wear underwear. Sometimes when I'm drunk I sleep naked because it feels good, seems more unhygienic though and if I made a habit of it, I'd have to change my sheets more often.

What do you wear to bed?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just some shorts.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Meh depends on how I feel and the weather. It could be nothing, one of those kaftan nightgowns, I've even been known to wear sweatpants and a hoodie if I need to be extra snuggly (cause 3 blankets aren't enough lol.) Most of the time it's the nightgown or nothing though.

Lol as I've gotten older the nightgown is getting more use cause I worry if there's an emergency in the middle of the night I won't have time to throw on clothes.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Rock out with my cock out


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

It varies from underwear to nothing at all to floofy pajamas. Sadly right now it's cold here so even in pajamas and socks I wake up at like 6am each morning completely disturbed by the cold. With only about 2 months or so here of a real summer, it's really horrible, I can't wait to leave this ef'ing place one day


----------



## no one here (Dec 29, 2015)

Jam out with my clam out


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Rock out with my cock out.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Siegfried said:


> Rock out with my cock out.


That's very nice of you to be considerate of your rooster's distaste for rock music.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

probably offline said:


> That's very nice of you to be considerate of your rooster's distaste for rock music.


I've always been the nice guy.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

My birthday suit


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd (Jan 25, 2017)

Underwear and a t-shirt probably 85% of the time, and sometimes leggings too if I'm cold. I have a couple of sets of fluffy pajamas, but I almost never wear them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Same thing I wear during the day. Sweatpants and a shirt.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Pyjama pants with a nightie or long sleeved pyjama top, or both if it's cold. I got a fluffy pink pyjama jacket a few weeks ago, but it hasn't been cold enough for it yet.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

splendidbob said:


>


 I was hoping you were gonna say you wrap yourself up in your beard. :lol


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was hoping you were gonna say you wrap yourself up in your beard. :lol


:lol

Ah, were it that long and lustrous Dave .


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> :lol
> 
> Ah, were it that long and lustrous Dave .


 If you ever get a Gandalf scale beard you need to have someone with a drone film you from high above running so that it trails out behind you in the breeze.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

probably offline said:


> That's very nice of you to be considerate of your rooster's distaste for rock music.


****ing lol.

Underwear for me. With socks on. Yeah, I sleep with socks. I remember asking this question on another forum and I was in the minority that did.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> If you ever get a Gandalf scale beard you need to have someone with a drone film you from high above running so that it trails out behind you in the breeze.


I haven't tried running for over 20 years though, might backfire horribly.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I cover myself in bay leaves.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Cronos said:


>


ahahaha! Yes! I've always wanted one of these, can never find them.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Nothing. I have lots of sensory/tactile issues and it takes me forever to get comfortable with all those folds and seams and stuff. Even the bedcovers annoy me sometimes.

If I'm traveling or staying with someone else I'll wear my "house clothes" (Hawaiian shirt and shorts).


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

gym shorts


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Heartlessmistakes said:


> Jam out with my clam out





Siegfried said:


> Rock out with my cock out.


It amuses me a lot that you both made similar posts right after each other, and have more or less the same avatar.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It amuses me a lot that you both made similar posts right after each other, and have more or less the same avatar.


For what its worth i don't think it is ljubo ROFL.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> For what its worth i don't think it is ljubo ROFL.


Neither do I (or that they're the same poster..)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i wear nothing at all. theres no need to wear anything in bed


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Loose tanktop and underwear. Not sure which option to choose.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

I wear just a sock on my little winky to keep it warm.


----------



## no one here (Dec 29, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It amuses me a lot that you both made similar posts right after each other, and have more or less the same avatar.


Glad you're amused


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I wear oversized t-shirts mainly. Not on list.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

nothing

I can't believe how many people sleep in underwear. Might as well sleep in a straight jacket.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Hank Scorpio said:


> nothing
> 
> I can't believe how many people sleep in underwear. Might as well sleep in a straight jacket.


Maybe your underwear is too tight.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

All underwear is too tight.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Depends. I have central air & heat but....if it's cold out I will sleep in underwear or boxers and t shirt. If it's hot out I'll sleep nakie.

My thermostat is set the same year round, I'm sure it's all just in my head.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Depends on the season_ really_....

*Summer *: crop tops with underwear or tank tops with cute boyshorts normally, but if the humidity is insane I'll wear a bralette (a bra - like shirt) with matching underwear to bed and make sure the fan is turned up high.

*Spring :* Yoga pants with vintage band/t-shirts or yoga pants with a light long sleeve shirt. That way in the morning I can leave my residence for coffee quicker because I'm already wearing suitable attire.

*Winter :* Long sleeve thermals with Pj pants or zipper up hoodie (usually like three layered) with Pj pants.

*Fall : *Short sleeve shirts with cutoff Pj pants or a fitted one piece. (certainly comfortable but it takes forever to change out of -_-)


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Nothing; I can't sleep with anything on anymore unless I'm incredibly tired. I used to wear pajamas as a kid, and then T-shirts and boxers in my teens, but got fed up with tangling and strained fabric.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't want to go to bed until there's a girlfriend for me

what girl doesn't want to befriend a man?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

clarkekent said:


> I wear just a sock on my little winky to keep it warm.


do you stretch the sock over your balls as well? It would keep the whole package warm. :lol


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Usually whatever im wearing throughout the day


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

A smile and a twinkle in my eye.


----------

